

Windows developers begin slow defection to Linux - nickb
http://www.builderau.com.au/news/soa/Windows-developers-begin-slow-defection-to-Linux/0,339028227,339279528,00.htm

======
mhb
The president of Evans Data doesn't know that "data" is plural?

~~~
dfranke
I think it's become acceptable to use it as singular, at least in certain
contexts. How often do you hear "Are your data backed up?"

~~~
mhb
It has become common - acceptable depends on your willingness to cede
precision and expressiveness in the language.

And it doesn't inspire confidence that I am more pedantic about this than the
president of a company the name of which includes the word "data".

